# Was für eine Unterlage für Fotos mit Spiegelungseffekt?



## chaostheorie (8. Mai 2006)

Moin @all 

Für verschiedene Produktfotos, vor allem aus dem Bereich PC, Telefone etc suche ich eine Möglichkeit, die Bilder incl Spiegelung zu erstellen. Das Ergebnis soll in etwa aussehen wie hier. 

Was nimmt man dafür am besten als Unterlage - eine weiße Wachstischdecke (und ggf woher bekommen?, normalerweise sind die immer so hübsch & dezent gemustert  ). Oder ein Tisch mit Hochglanz-Oberfläche? Oder gibt es was zu kaufen, was man auf einen Tisch legen kann? Die Fläche müsste dann aber recht groß sein...

Bitte lasst mich nicht hängen! 

ciao, Anton


----------



## Christopher Perrin (8. Mai 2006)

Das Bild von der Fritzbox ist mit dem Computer Gerendert.

Wenn man so etwas in echt machen würde, dann würde mir jetzt spontan weißes Plastik einfallen. So etwas was man auch für lampen abdeckungen nutzt.

mfg

Christopher


----------



## chaostheorie (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo!



			
				Christopher Perrin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Bild von der Fritzbox ist mit dem Computer Gerendert.


Bist du dir sicher? Ich find es sehr realistisch.

Aber wie auch immer - was meinst du mit "weißes Plastik.... was man auch für Lampenabdeckungen nutzt"? Vor allem - woher bekommt man das?

Hoffe auf weitere Vorschläge 

ciao, Anton


----------



## Christopher Perrin (8. Mai 2006)

Ist sehr schwer zu beschreiben wenn man nicht weis wie es richtig heißt. Ich meine Weißes durchscheinendes Plastik wie es oft in diesen Do it yourself Sendungen verwendet wird um Lichtquellen abzudecken.

Ich hoffe diese Erklärung war verständlicher

Mfg

Christopher

P.S.:Ich weis 100%tig das das bild mit dem Computer gerendert wurde.


----------



## therealcharlie (8. Mai 2006)

ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das man dazu eine glasplatte nimmt....


----------



## TeamSynatic (10. Mai 2006)

Ich würde eine weiße (undurchsichtige) Plexiglasplatte nehmen, die Spiegelt auch sehr gut, und du siehst den Untergrund unter der Platte nicht!

Musst aber beim Plexi darauf achten, dass da keine Kratzer drauf sind... :-D

Mfg Jan


----------



## burnobaby (22. Mai 2006)

Also 1. würd ich auch sagen, das dein Bsp.-Bild mit deinem 3d-Programm gerendert ist!

Und 2. würd ich's auch mal mit einer weißen Acrylplatte versuchen. Wenn man da mit dem Licht ein wenig rumspielt, bekommt man bestimmt ein ordentliches Ergebniss!

Lg Burno


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2006)

Definitiv ein Rendering.

Schau zB bei www.Modulor.de  bei den Produkten. Von opaqer Acrylplatte in versch.
Farben bis gebürstetem Alu haben die alles da.

mfg chmee


----------



## cypress (10. August 2006)

Nimm einen weißen Untergrund ( DIN A3 Blatt o.ä) leg eine Glasplatte etwa 5cm darüber und dann eben mal mit dem Licht rumspielen   Aber das mit der Plexiglasplatte könnte auch klappen.


----------

